# Getting the blower ready for winter ?



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

I have my Honda HS520AS and I'm getting it ready for winter. I change the oil and spark plug. What else I have to do to get it ready for winter?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Lube/grease all zirks,levers, pivots etc etc.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Make sure the paddles and scraper bar are still in decent shape.
Also check the belt for wear and if it's in good shape, check tension adjustments (if any).
The above mentioned items are probably still in decent shape, but it's quick and easy to check them.
For what it's worth, my 1980's Toro CCR2000 still has the original paddles, scraper bar, and belt. (don't use it much).
I seem to get either enough snow to warrant the 2 stage blower or just barely enough for a shovel.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*snow blower help*



snow miser said:


> I have my Honda HS520AS and I'm getting it ready for winter. I change the oil and spark plug. What else I have to do to get it ready for winter?


Did you set the proper gap the spark plug? Using them out of the box is never good unless you check the gap and fix it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've done nothing yet. The machines are still waiting (since last season) for the season that never happened :sad2:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

is last seasons fuel still in the tank?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the most common problem I see is people leaving old gas in tank. gas goes bad and messes with starting and clogging up carb. 

drain gas and replace with fresh gas with stabilizer. E free gas is best. lots of great advice already so after doing everything , be sure to wax it up like new.

have pride in your ride.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Before lubing the shaft of the auger, remove the shear pins then squirt the grease through the zirks and make sure the auger has not rusted to the shaft. It should spin easily. If so, replace the shear pins. Pull the wheels and grease the axles to avoid the wheels rusting to the axle. Pull off the belly pan and check friction disc (if you have one) and clean. Clean gears/chains and lightly grease.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> the most common problem I see is people leaving old gas in tank. gas goes bad and messes with starting and clogging up carb.
> 
> drain gas and replace with fresh gas with stabilizer. E free gas is best. lots of great advice already so after doing everything , be sure to wax it up like new.
> 
> have pride in your ride.



Man I can relate to this as well. I became lazy with lawn equipment over the years and have replaced my share of carburetors due to Ethanol clogging and ruining carbs. I try hard to avoid gas with Ethanol and use 91 octane in my SB, Harley and lawn equipment. No problems since. On certain models there is a fuel shutoff valve, which I fortunately have on my model Honda. In the off season I run the gas out of the carb as a precaution. This is only about a $5 part that you would think all manufactures would use for the above reason. My generator came with the same valve. If you don't have this valve, you can easily purchase and put between your carb and gas tank. Sure beats a service call and buying a new carb.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

rfw1953 said:


> Man I can relate to this as well. I became lazy with lawn equipment over the years and have replaced my share of carburetors due to Ethanol clogging and ruining carbs. I try hard to avoid gas with Ethanol and use 91 octane in my SB, Harley and lawn equipment. No problems since. On certain models there is a fuel shutoff valve, which I fortunately have on my model Honda. In the off season I run the gas out of the carb as a precaution. This is only about a $5 part that you would think all manufactures would use for the above reason. My generator came with the same valve. If you don't have this valve, you can easily purchase and put between your carb and gas tank. Sure beats a service call and buying a new carb.


one member made a good point about taking bowl off after running it dry before storage. yes, there is fuel still there.

i did not know that 91 Octane would be better. i use stabil and a little seafoam and don't have any problems but am always looking for new ideas. people are asking me that question all the time about gas and storage. I want to make sure I am giving out some good advice.

thank you.


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

I've check the gap before I change the spark plug.
I didn't drain the old gas from last year. (lazy) The blower started at a half pull and let it run til there no more gas. I only use the blower a couple of times for the last 2 years because of the mild winter.
I don't think I have zerks to grease.
I'm going to spray silicone spray down the lever if I can.
The paddle are in good shape.

Is it normal for the motor to tick for about ten minutes when you first start it up for the season then the noise go away?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> is last seasons fuel still in the tank?



I use the synthetic gasoline in each tank as I'm shutting down for the season. Tanks are probably close to 1/2 full. They'll fire right up on first pull when I haul them from the basement.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

uberT said:


> I use the synthetic gasoline


What is 'synthetic gasoline'?

Is it compatible to regular unleaded?


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> What is 'synthetic gasoline'?
> 
> Is it compatible to regular unleaded?




Probably referring to something like  http://www.mymagictank.com but that’s just speculation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Before you store it for the summer, you should change the oil, treat the gas(stabilizer), change spark plug(if needed) and lube everything up and make any necessary adjustments. Then when winter comes, start it up and go!! Proper storage prep leads to no winter prep as its already been done..


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Robert, it's the "Tru Fuel" product. Fully compatible with anything that burns gasoline. They do have a 2 stroke version, I have that as well.


They claim 2 yrs once the can is opened, 5 yrs if the can isn't opened.


This product is sold under many different names.


----------

